# Is this a good deal!



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Saw this on Craigslist!

Hey guys, is this a good deal for my first bike?

I'm thinking about buying it and taking the shock, the kickstand and the grips and parting the rest out.

What do you think? 
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*2000 Next Mountain Bike

Full Suspension!
Front AND Rear Dérailleurs!
Grip shift!
Knobby Tires 
please call (XXX) XXX-XXXX
or e-mail me with your phone number, address, Social Security # and mother's maiden name.
Reflectors not included! (for sale separately for $17.)

I bought this bike as a leftover model a few months ago, but can't ride it because it's too small for me. It's like brand new, only better!

It has a custom 4-Tone paint job and is really snazzy!

The seat is adjustable (it goes up and down) and both brakes work most of the time.

I'm told that it's designed by an artist known as Tai Wan (it's even certified with stickers and everything!).

I just had it tuned-up and the air in the tires has been replaced so they'll be good until next spring!

It runs great and you can test drive it (with a deposit).

It's a heavy duty bike and I'm letting it go cheap because I need the money. 
My wife had a baby. 
Just in case you don't believe me, here's our family picture. 
He's 1 month old now. 
I was shocked since I've been overseas studying since February of '07, but he is a miracle baby! 
My wife said he waited for me to come home for him to be born! 
She's taking time off from her job as a Corrections Officer. 
She really loves her job!

Anyway, I'm hoping to sell it by Sunday. First come, first served!

My friend took the picture. He wrote "OWNED" for "Oh We Need Every Dime!
What a kidder! HaHaHa!*










*(Also have Knolly bike I will throw in for parts if you pay cash!)*

*Anyway, here are pictures of The Bike!

The Kelly Blue Book value for a bike like this is comparable to a $4,999. bike just by the features alone! 
So the price is firm! 
It's an "ASB" (all season bike) so you can ride it in the Autumn too!*


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

What? 

What's so funny?

I think it's a great deal! 

With the money I'll save, I can get a reflector for the front wheel!

And, I'll have an honest to goodness full suspension bike!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Mommy is an amish hooker while hubby was away! 


BAD MOMMY!!!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Mommy is an amish hooker while hubby was away!
> 
> BAD MOMMY!!!


*Hey, I don't care, if I can get that bike for $117. (including the rear reflector), I'll get it! *


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I thought he was asking 4k?

At 117.00 hes giving it away no?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

No. The Kelly Blue value is $4999.!


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

That was great! Awesome deal, I say go for it.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Al! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

!


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

oh my.....:thumbsup: thanks for the laugh :thumbsup: 

i love the chit you can find on craigslist :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Ok, no B.S., this is a real ad! LOL!
This guy is trying to sell a used $80. bike 
(that's what it costs brand new, $80.) 
for $150. claiming it's regularly a $300. bike! *
*
No kidding! Magna/Rhino Excitor only $60.-$80. brand spankin' new!*
https://www.mtbr.com/cat/older-categories-bikes/bike/rhino/excitor/PRD_349463_91crx.aspx

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

FOR SALE MAGNA EXCITOR 21 SPEED MOUNTAIN BIKE! - $150 
Reply to: sale-XXXXXXXXX @craigslist.org
Date: 2008-07-17, 9:46PM EDT

For sale like new bright blue men or ladies Magna Excitor 21 speed index shifting suspension 2X mountain bike.

Reg $300 now $150 good price nice ride come and get it.

Call me 000-000-0000 leave name and # thanks God bless.


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> *Ok, no B.S., this is a real ad! LOL!
> This guy is trying to sell a used $80. bike
> (that's what it costs brand new, $80.)
> for $150. claiming it's regularly a $300. bike! *
> ...


oh my...you would think people would do some research on bikes they ripped off...

just cuz it has dual susp DOESNT MEAN ITS GOOD ... hahaha :eekster:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Exodus11 said:


> oh my...you would think people would do some research on bikes they ripped off...
> 
> just cuz it has dual susp DOESNT MEAN ITS GOOD ... hahaha :eekster:


Know what's especially funny about that one?

The guy's trying to rip somebody off, 
then ends his ad with a "god bless" at the end!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

They say theres a sucker born every minut...that bike junk though, its a pogo stick on wheels, I wouldnt take it for free. I hope it dont sell or someone gets took.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> They say theres a sucker born every minut...that bike junk though, its a pogo stick on wheels, I wouldnt take it for free. I hope it dont sell or someone gets took.


Imagine the guy who shows up and kicks the tires?

LOL


----------



## JonNoH (Aug 13, 2008)

I have this bike  payed $85 brand new from target (the excitor model) I also joined here because I am having a problem with the rear wheel alignment causing the left side of the rear brake to always grab. Ive re-aligned it but as soon as I hop on and ride 20 ft it slides back out of place. I guess its just this crappy bike?


----------



## MTU (Dec 27, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I just realized something in the "real" ad...WTH is a "2X mountain bike"? 
Does that mean it's a 2 wheel drive?


----------



## Raleto (Jul 31, 2008)

Reading that made my morning!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*You're very welcome sir!










Again, I kid you not..."another" one of these ads where their trying to sell an $80. new for $100. used 
claiming it to be worth more than twice as much; Can't make this stuff up...: *
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*FOR SALE LIKE NEW PACIFIC EXCITOR PURPLE MOUNTAIN BIKE! - $100* (Elmhurst,Queens)

For sale almost new Purple Pacific Excitor mountain bike 21 speed 2x suspention shirmano brakes 24in new wheels nice ride REG $250 now only $100 WOW GOOD PRICE come and get it call (XXX) XXX-XXXX leave name and # thanks.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

JonNoH said:


> I have this bike  payed $85 brand new from target (the excitor model) I also joined here because I am having a problem with the rear wheel alignment causing the left side of the rear brake to always grab. Ive re-aligned it but as soon as I hop on and ride 20 ft it slides back out of place. I guess its just this crappy bike?


It is what it is. It's ok for kids riding in the driveway or up and down the block or in a park, but it's not made for what it's advertised for (jumping).

Depending on how old it is, Target might adjust the brakes for you.

I see literally thousands of people using these bikes to go back and forth to work with.

I can't knock them too bad if they work.

I don't consider getting one of these "buying" a bike...I consider it "renting" one because it's only going to last you just so long...a season at best.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*U just can't make this stuff up...*

https://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1021461395.html

2 HUFFY BAY WATCH SERIES BIKES WITH SHIMANO COMPONENTS 18 SPEED.

BIKES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AND MATCH EACH OTHER 1 MALE AND 1 FEMALE BIKE .

THESE ARE MOUNTAIN BIKES ALSO THE TIRES ARE IN GREAT CONDITION. THE BIKES WERE HARDLY USED.

IT'S A SHAME I HAVE TO GET RID OF THEM.

I PICKED BOTH OF THEM UP FOR $800.00 BACK IN 1996.

I AM LOOKING TO GET RID OF BOTH OF THEM TOGETHER FOR $500.00 
OR $300.00 SEPARATELY WILLING TO NEGOTIATE ON THE PRICE.

IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL AT*************

"""SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY''''

IF YOU ARE AN ADVERTISER PLEASE DO NOT REPLY OR CONTACT THIS POST



















:bluefrown:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Look at what $300. buys you today...*


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Are you sure that with these ads they aren't advertising the price they'll pay YOU to take it off their hands? Because if they want to give me $150 to take their $60 bike, I'd be willing to. I won't pick it up for free!


----------



## r-johnson88 (Jan 4, 2009)

No! 
No No No No.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Sometimes I want to contact them to tell them to put the pipe down and to step away from the computer! :lol:


----------

